# Leg bands



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

What age should I start using the leg bands? Can I start them now? I just brought my RIRs home last night so they’re not very old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess you could put them on any time. Just watch they don't become too tight as they grow.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I really like the plastic bandettes from Strombergs. They are easy to put on and even fit feathered legs. There are several different sizes, they don't require any pliers or anything to appply them


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> I really like the plastic bandettes from Strombergs. They are easy to put on and even fit feathered legs. There are several different sizes, they don't require any pliers or anything to appply them


What's strombergs? Lol I was going to look on amazon, but wasn't sure if I could do them yet


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

kyliejo said:


> What's strombergs? Lol I was going to look on amazon, but wasn't sure if I could do them yet


Strombergs hatchery - they sell all sorts of leg bands etc. They have a reference chart so you can buy bands for your particular size of chicken. I don't band until they are adolescents.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought some bands from Amazon; they are supposed to snap on, and that's a thought... I should check to see if they will fit adult, non-bantam legs (um, I do have some chicken feet for making stock in my freezer...) I think they will, but it pays to verify.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Artemis_MA said:


> I bought some bands from Amazon; they are supposed to snap on, and that's a thought... I should check to see if they will fit adult, non-bantam legs (um, I do have some chicken feet for making stock in my freezer...) I think they will, but it pays to verify.


I try to not buy from Amazon - they will eventually shut down every 'little guy' out there. They do make it hard tho'.....


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

I was thinking about checking Etsy. I think I had seen something on there with customized leg bands.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

kyliejo said:


> I was thinking about checking Etsy. I think I had seen something on there with customized leg bands.


Be careful of those 'charm' type leg bands, they can get caught in things and damage the chickens' leg....


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

I was thinking about that. More looking for fun colors.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

kyliejo said:


> I was thinking about that. More looking for fun colors.


Take a look at Strombergs site, they have several colors available.


----------

